# Overclocking system



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi there all, Just upgraded my system and looking to get the best out of it. I upgraded the Motherboard, CPU and RAM to the specs you see in the Everest report pasted below. I just would like to know a couple of things,

First: Will I get much benefit from overclocking this?

Second: How far can I overclock this system?

Important to add here that I have installed an aftermarket cooler on the CPU - ASUS Silent Knight II

So, here's the Everest Report:

Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI x86-based PC
Operating System	Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
OS Service Pack	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Internet Explorer	8.0.7600.16385
DirectX	DirectX 11.0
Computer Name djwrath
User Name	
SMTP E-mail Address	
Logon Domain	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Date / Time	2011-04-09 / 20:27

Motherboard	
CPU Type	QuadCore AMD Athlon II X4 640, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
Motherboard Name	Unknown
Motherboard Chipset	AMD 760G/780G/780V/785G/790GX, AMD K10
System Memory 4GB
DIMM1: 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 592 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 518 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 444 MHz)
DIMM2: A-Data	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
BIOS Type	AMI (08/24/10)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Vodafone Mobile Broadband Diagnostics Port (Huawei) (COM19)
Communication Port	Vodafone Mobile Broadband Secondary Port Modem (Huawei) (COM21)
Communication Port	Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT (1024 MB)
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT (1024 MB)
3D Accelerator	nVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	VIA VT1708S @ ATI SB750 - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage	
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller	Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Storage Controller	ASEOUGQ0 IDE Controller
Disk Drive	Apple iPod USB Device (1953 MB, USB)
Disk Drive	Hitachi HDP725050GLA360 ATA Device (500 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optical Drive	AXQ 05YZWH2F05M SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive	HUAWEI Mass Storage USB Device
Optical Drive	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-217F ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Input	
Keyboard	Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	Microsoft USB Wireless Mouse (IntelliPoint)

Network	
Primary IP Address	
Primary MAC Address	
Network Adapter	Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)

Peripherals	
USB1 Controller	ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller
USB1 Controller	ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller
USB1 Controller	ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller
USB1 Controller	ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller
USB1 Controller	ATI SB750 - OHCI USB Controller
USB2 Controller	ATI SB750 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB2 Controller	ATI SB750 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB Device	Microsoft Hardware USB Wireless Mouse


DMI	
DMI BIOS Vendor	American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version	0802
DMI System Manufacturer	System manufacturer
DMI System Product	System Product Name
DMI System Version	System Version
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
DMI Motherboard Product	M4A78LT-M
DMI Motherboard Version	Rev X.0x
DMI Chassis Manufacturer	Chassis Manufacture
DMI Chassis Version	Chassis Version
DMI Chassis Type	Desktop Case

CPU Temps, IDLE 24C LOAD 32C



Thanks for the help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

we dont know what your motherboard is so we cant tell you if you can overclcock it. if you dont know what the motherboard is download cpu-z and it should say what it is at the top.

If this system is one you bought froma shop then it is highly unlikely you will be able to overclock it as it will have a generic power supply which having a good power supply is really important when it comes to overclocking.

what psu does it have? if you do not know then you will have to look at the label on the power supply.


----------



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry, thought it was there.

Motherboard: ASUS M4A78LT-M
PSU: EVO 700Watt


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you can access the BIOS fully then you can overclock. However I would recommend that you get a good quality power supply as your is rubbish. Read this link and the links inside this on how to overclock http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, at the moment I am deciding if its worth overclocking. Its NOT a "shop" system, I have assembled it myself and this is the second re-build for upgrading its had.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As greenbrucelee pointed out your PSU is poor quality. I would suggest replacing it with a good quality 550W minimum unit before attempting any OC'ing.


----------



## djwrath (Jun 29, 2009)

Will this PSU do the job?

Corsair TX650 UK Model


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

djwrath said:


> Will this PSU do the job?
> 
> Corsair TX650 UK Model


yes although if you plan to upgrade the graphics card in the future I would recommend the 750TX


----------

